# Jefe Grande - Black Ops green - Great condition



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We have a 2011 black ops green Jefe Grande for sale in our shop. It's used, but in great condition. come check it out.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Price?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

$875, and it's barely a month old.


----------



## canoa (May 24, 2009)

caspermike said:


> Price?[/QUOTE
> 
> JZkd.jol ? L m
> .NI O
> ...


----------

